

Rupert Murdoch Personally Lobbies Congress For SOPA And Protect IP - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111208/03224817006/rupert-murdoch-personally-lobbies-congress-sopa-protect-ip.shtml

======
bdfh42
Clarifies things nicely. If Murdoch is for it then it must be a bad thing. No
ifs, ands or buts.

